# Maintenance bug reports



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it being worked upon? When will it be back? It's been down for quite a few hours now.

Edit: report any other bugs you find here to help us out -p1ng


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2011)

I have no issue with http://pix.gbatemp.net or http://gbatemp.net/m-pix

whats your issue?


----------



## Minox (Apr 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> I have no issue with http://pix.gbatemp.net or http://gbatemp.net/m-pix
> 
> whats your issue?


http://pix.gbatemp.net gives a 403 Forbidden error.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2011)

ah, I see.
thanks, I'll look into it


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 27, 2011)

Huh? Works fine for me.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I get that error too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its working fine for me at the moment.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm getting 403 errors too.
Why you forbidden me?


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm that's weird.
Can you see my ava and sig?
gbatemp.net/m-pix works fine but pix.gbatemp.net gives me an error


----------



## Prof. 9 (Apr 27, 2011)

Clicking the "· Cheat Database" on the frontpage just redirects me to the main site. cheats.gbatemp.net/forum gives a 404 error.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

pix.gbatemp is down...
Now the pics are too...
*WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS???*


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2011)

Seems like a lot of stuff are down


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 27, 2011)

The portal link works fine for me, or it's a cached copy. I'll try clearing my cache...


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2011)

Costello is performing some maintenance tasks at the moment, so random bugs may pop up. I changed the title of the thread so people can post any other bugs they stumble across here, that will really help him out.

Thanks guys.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

cheats.gbatemp.net not working


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, great.

Here's a bug. For some reason, when I try to edit the first post of this page: <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t290310-the-50-best-freeware-games?gopid=3612353" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t290310-the-50-best-fre...s?gopid=3612353</a> it goes insane. It cuts out a large portion, mixes up the tags, and transforms some of them into HTML. Hope you guys can find a fix. It's annoying to edit in Notepad.



Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->The 50 Best Freeware Games​
Introduction:

UPDATE: 50 NOW!

Just a short intro. Due to my recent addiction to freeware games (that was due to my lack of funds) I decided to compile a list of the freeware games I found the best. I've wasted a lot of time on the games, so I thought that everyone should too!  Mind you, this is only the main 50 so far, it's not complete yet, however it will be. By tomorrow most likely. Make sure to suggest anything you find not there.

Speaking of suggesting, suggest any game not on the list since I'll be devoting a section just for those once I'm done. Along with honorable mentions.

Cave Story

[tn=http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/cavestory.jpg]250[/tn]
[P= ]While it's big brother Super Meat Boy may be better and bigger, this game is nearly just as fun. Perhaps it may not have the shiny graphics and level design of the sequel, it's platforming goodness is still here. And it's free and ready for you to play online. What more can you really ask for?[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tn=http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/463241" target="_blank">Play Now</a>

[size=5]Beneath A Steel Sky[/size]

[tnw=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Beneath_a_Steel_Sky_-_hunting_kangaroos.jpg]250[/tn]
[P= ]Battleships Forever is an RTS game inspired by Warning Forever (which will appear on this list later on). This game is quite an innovative and detailed game. Almost every calculation concerning damage and battle is precise. There are numerous ships available and the abilities in these ships are new and original. For example, there is a shield in the game that allows you to draw the shape of the field.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Download

Within a Deep Forest

<a href="http://screenshots.en.softonic.com/en/scrn/59000/59101/3_withinF4.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Within a Deep Forest is a platforming game from the creator of Knytt Stories and Knytt, both of which are featured on this list. The base gameplay is generally much more difficult than Knytt, and that's a good thing actually for those who thought Knytt was really easy. (it was) The music is beautiful and the backgrounds are vivid.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://nifflas.ni2.se/content/Within%20a%20Deep%20Forest/Within%20a%20Deep%20Forest%20114.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Toribash[/size]

<a href="http://cache.toribash.com/www/Images/Main/screen1.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Toribash is a ragdoll-like physics based fighting game. If that sounds weird, then you're right. It is weird. But it is a very innovative game. In Toribash, you create the moves that your fighter is going to make, making it quite different from most fighting games where your character is limited to a set of moves given to him. Very fun to play and experiment with.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.toribash.com/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory[/size]

<a href="http://screenshots.getdeb.net/playdeb/media/screens/81/81.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Wolfenstein: ET is a popular multiplayer-only FPS released as a freeware game when the planned implimimentation to the actual game didn't work out. Good for us that got this free game. The co-op gameplay is nice. There are two teams which must complete their objectives and the other must prevent them. There are a plethora of maps, not the official ones but user-made maps.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/files/files.shtml" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy & Remake[/size]

<a href="http://h2g2remake.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/11copycopy.png]250[/tnw]ÂÂ[tnw=http://www.douglasadams.com/creations/infocom.gif]250[/tnw]
[P= ]There are two versions to this game. First is the original text based version, and the second plays more like a graphic adventure. Both are fantastic games. They both generally have the same plot, however it's your decision which way you would rather experience it. Though at times, the text may be considered superior, the remake is more visual and thus easier to get into. Pick and play one.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.douglasadams.com/creations/infocomjava.html" target="_blank">Play Now (Text)</a>
[img]http://gbatemp.net/images/download.gif[/img] Download (Graphic)

Blocksum

<a href="http://infotech.rim.zenno.info/products/blocksum/screenshots/s0.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]There are many Tetris clones that made their own spin on things and such, however this one differs quite a lot from the others. This one is a puzzle game where instead of having to match colors, you have to connect numbers. You should have seriously quick counting skills and tetris skills to survive. That being said, this is a fantastic clone of Tetris that is certainly unique and very addictive.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://infotech.rim.zenno.info/products/blocksum/en/download/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Cloud[/size]

<a href="http://interactive.usc.edu/projects/cloud/images/screenshots/screenshot_00000.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Before the creators of the well received Flower opened their game company, Cloud was their first game. And if you've played even the slightest bit of flower, you probably know what this game is going to be like. Cloud is a simplistic puzzle game that is intended to spark emotion in the player. It certainly achieves that. The entire game's ambient images of clouds were so.... *closed eyes*.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://interactive.usc.edu/projects/cloud/downloadcloud.htm" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Grid Wars 1 & 2[/size]

<a href="http://worldofstuart.excellentcontent.com/grid/gw1.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Grid Wars is one of those games that never made is secret that it is basically a clone. It's a clone of Geometry Wars. Nearly every aspect right down to the name is similar to Grid Wars. It's so good and so close to Grid Wars that it eventually led to it being taken down, but no fear, it's still available, along with it's sequel, Grid Wars 2. It's basically your fix of Geometry Wars for free.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://gridwars2.gooofull.com/" target="_blank">Download (Grid Wars 1)</a>
[img]http://gbatemp.net/images/download.gif[/img] Download (Grid Wars 2)

Warning Forever

<a href="http://www18.big.or.jp/~hikoza/Prod/ref/ss_wf06.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]One of my personal favorites, Warning Forever is another Shmup. "*Groan*, another Shmup?" Yes, be quiet. There are a lot of free shmups for some reason. This one is pretty bare, there's not even any background music. (you have to place it yourself) However, the gameplay is addictive. You have to battle a boss repeatedly, and the boss gets STRONGER AND STRONGER until his body occupies nearly the entire screen and it's hard to get anywhere without running into him. You will spend the next two hours of your like playing it once you start.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www18.big.or.jp/~hikoza/Prod/dlcount.cgi?product=wf" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Allegiance[/size]

<a href="http://www.freeallegiance.org/screenshots/CapitalShips/BeltCapEntersAleph.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Allegiance is a game developed by Microsoft that no one played and was thus, abandoned by Microsoft. Now, it's being operated by a group of volunteers, even though it still has a low playerbase. It's an online strategy game where there are multiple faction that expand their bases and fight with other factions in order to do so. It's excellently made, and still well maintained.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[tnw=http://www.freeallegiance.org/downloads/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]The Ur-Quan Masters[/size]

<a href="http://sc2.sourceforge.net/screenshots/scale_triscan.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Ur-Quan Masters is a freeware version of the PC and 3DO game, Star Control II.The game is an Adventure game in which you are tasked to free earth by battling and making alliences with diferent races. There is also a mode where you simply battle. Suffice to say that it is actually ]improved from the original, adding quite a bit of modifications that better the game as a whole.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://sc2.sourceforge.net/downloads.php" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Chalk[/size]

<a href="http://www.konjak.org/images/chalk01.gif]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Chalk is somewhat similar to Okami, except with chalk instead of a celestial paintbrush, and with guns instead of fire demons. It's simple, yet very fun. It's gameplay approach is quite innovative, and you can define your own playstyle based on what you prefer to draw. You remove bullets by drawing circles, create them to use them as weapons, or deflect them. Your pick, but it's fun no matter what way you play it.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.konjak.org/index.php?folder=4&file=9" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Dyson[/size]

<a href="http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/9711/890675-untitled_super.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]You guys all know Eufloria, right? Of course you guys do. Well, this is what it was before it was commercially released. It used to be known as Dyson and Dyson is still online and free. It doesn't have as many features and thingies that Eufloria has, but no matter. It's still ambient and atmpospheric as ever. The procedurally generated gameplay is great.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://download.cnet.com/Dyson/3000-7483_4-10907288.html?tag=mncol;1" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Frozzd[/size]

<a href="http://www.venbrux.com/img/frozzd.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Frozzd is an excellent game. This is a line taken from a review: “If only every freeware game had this level of professional polish, then maybe there would be much fewer wars and absolutely no terrorists.” While that may be an obvious hyperbole, it's adorable characters and wintery themes make this a memorable action adventure game. A tad bit strategic, the gameply is highly refined.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.venbrux.com/games/Frozzd.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Freeciv[/size]

<a href="http://games.freeciv.net/images/freeciv-screenshot-8-thumb2.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Freeciv, as you may have guessed, is a free game largely based on the Civilization series. It's actually more akin to Civilization II than the others. While it doesn't have the depth and polish of Civilization IV and V, it's very good for what it is. It's playable in your browser, so try it right now. There's also a game similar to it called Freecol, which wasn't included here but will be included as an honorable mention later on.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.freeciv.net/" target="_blank">Play Now</a>

[size=5]Give Up Robot 1 & 2[/size]

<a href="http://static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Daily/2010/05-May/13/Flash%20game%20freebie%20Give%20Up%20Robot/giveuprobotscreen2--article_image.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]The Give Up Robot series is a psychedelic series of platformers that feel sort of similar to Portal due to the fact that there is a robot voice that nags you in ways. In the game, you control a robot who uses a hook in order to get through multiple stages, sort of like puzzles. It's fun and wacky and has very creatively made levels.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://games.adultswim.com/give-up-robot-twitchy-puzzle-online-game.html" target="_blank">Play Now (Give Up Robot 1)</a>
[img]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif[/img] Play Now (Give Up Robot 2)

Marathon Trilogy

<a href="http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/20/0,1425,sz=1&i=200451,00.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]The Marathon Trilogy was developed by Bungie before they released their hit series, Halo. There are 3 games (obviously) and they are all very good, you can see that the company exhibited their ability even before they released Halo. Marathon is a very good FPS. It was originally developed for Mac and has no official Windows release, however the website has a few tools to get around that.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://trilogyrelease.bungie.org/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Hero Core[/size]

<a href="http://www.remar.se/daniel/games/herocorezoom.gif]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Hero Core is the sequel to Hero, and developed by the creator of Iji. It's a retro inspired Adventure Shmup (YES ANOTHER F'ING SHMUP) that is greatly non-linear. Actually, with the way the worl is designed you could head straight for the final area right away although I don't know if anyone would actually want that. The gameplay is pretty easy to learn, however the difficulty is quite great, especially on hard mode. Very worth a play.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.remar.se/daniel/herocore.php" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Knytt[/size]

<a href="http://www.diygamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/KnyttStories.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Probably one of my very first free indie games, Knytt is a very simplistic and easy game. The story on the other hand is excellent and quite similar to Earthbound. The game is very atmospheric and ambient, and the backgrounds are lush and are waiting to be explored. It's also extremely adorable for some reason. There's also a mod available called Brutally Unfair Knytt, and it's much more insane than the normal one.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Download​
**NOT DONE YET WITH HONORABLE MENTIONS + USER SUBMITTED!**​<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 27, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> pix.gbatemp is down...
> Now the pics are too...
> *WHAT IS THE MEANING OF THIS???*


It isnt down


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2011)

<!--quoteo(post=3614179:date=Apr 27 2011, 11:14 PM:name=KingdomBlade)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(KingdomBlade @ Apr 27 2011, 11:14 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3614179"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Oh, great.

Here's a bug. For some reason, when I try to edit the first post of this page: <a href="http://gbatemp.net/t290310-the-50-best-freeware-games?gopid=3612353" target="_blank">http://gbatemp.net/t290310-the-50-best-fre...s?gopid=3612353</a> it goes insane. It cuts out a large portion, mixes up the tags, and transforms some of them into HTML. Hope you guys can find a fix. It's annoying to edit in Notepad.



Spoiler



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->The 50 Best Freeware Games​
Introduction:

UPDATE: 50 NOW!

Just a short intro. Due to my recent addiction to freeware games (that was due to my lack of funds) I decided to compile a list of the freeware games I found the best. I've wasted a lot of time on the games, so I thought that everyone should too!  Mind you, this is only the main 50 so far, it's not complete yet, however it will be. By tomorrow most likely. Make sure to suggest anything you find not there.

Speaking of suggesting, suggest any game not on the list since I'll be devoting a section just for those once I'm done. Along with honorable mentions.

Cave Story

[tn=http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/cavestory.jpg]250[/tn]
[P= ]While it's big brother Super Meat Boy may be better and bigger, this game is nearly just as fun. Perhaps it may not have the shiny graphics and level design of the sequel, it's platforming goodness is still here. And it's free and ready for you to play online. What more can you really ask for?[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tn=http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/463241" target="_blank">Play Now</a>

[size=5]Beneath A Steel Sky[/size]

[tnw=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Beneath_a_Steel_Sky_-_hunting_kangaroos.jpg]250[/tn]
[P= ]Battleships Forever is an RTS game inspired by Warning Forever (which will appear on this list later on). This game is quite an innovative and detailed game. Almost every calculation concerning damage and battle is precise. There are numerous ships available and the abilities in these ships are new and original. For example, there is a shield in the game that allows you to draw the shape of the field.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Download

Within a Deep Forest

<a href="http://screenshots.en.softonic.com/en/scrn/59000/59101/3_withinF4.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Within a Deep Forest is a platforming game from the creator of Knytt Stories and Knytt, both of which are featured on this list. The base gameplay is generally much more difficult than Knytt, and that's a good thing actually for those who thought Knytt was really easy. (it was) The music is beautiful and the backgrounds are vivid.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://nifflas.ni2.se/content/Within%20a%20Deep%20Forest/Within%20a%20Deep%20Forest%20114.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Toribash[/size]

<a href="http://cache.toribash.com/www/Images/Main/screen1.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Toribash is a ragdoll-like physics based fighting game. If that sounds weird, then you're right. It is weird. But it is a very innovative game. In Toribash, you create the moves that your fighter is going to make, making it quite different from most fighting games where your character is limited to a set of moves given to him. Very fun to play and experiment with.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.toribash.com/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory[/size]

<a href="http://screenshots.getdeb.net/playdeb/media/screens/81/81.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Wolfenstein: ET is a popular multiplayer-only FPS released as a freeware game when the planned implimimentation to the actual game didn't work out. Good for us that got this free game. The co-op gameplay is nice. There are two teams which must complete their objectives and the other must prevent them. There are a plethora of maps, not the official ones but user-made maps.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.planetwolfenstein.com/files/files.shtml" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy & Remake[/size]

<a href="http://h2g2remake.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/11copycopy.png]250[/tnw]ÂÂ[tnw=http://www.douglasadams.com/creations/infocom.gif]250[/tnw]
[P= ]There are two versions to this game. First is the original text based version, and the second plays more like a graphic adventure. Both are fantastic games. They both generally have the same plot, however it's your decision which way you would rather experience it. Though at times, the text may be considered superior, the remake is more visual and thus easier to get into. Pick and play one.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.douglasadams.com/creations/infocomjava.html" target="_blank">Play Now (Text)</a>
[img]http://gbatemp.net/images/download.gif[/img] Download (Graphic)

Blocksum

<a href="http://infotech.rim.zenno.info/products/blocksum/screenshots/s0.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]There are many Tetris clones that made their own spin on things and such, however this one differs quite a lot from the others. This one is a puzzle game where instead of having to match colors, you have to connect numbers. You should have seriously quick counting skills and tetris skills to survive. That being said, this is a fantastic clone of Tetris that is certainly unique and very addictive.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://infotech.rim.zenno.info/products/blocksum/en/download/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Cloud[/size]

<a href="http://interactive.usc.edu/projects/cloud/images/screenshots/screenshot_00000.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Before the creators of the well received Flower opened their game company, Cloud was their first game. And if you've played even the slightest bit of flower, you probably know what this game is going to be like. Cloud is a simplistic puzzle game that is intended to spark emotion in the player. It certainly achieves that. The entire game's ambient images of clouds were so.... *closed eyes*.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://interactive.usc.edu/projects/cloud/downloadcloud.htm" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Grid Wars 1 & 2[/size]

<a href="http://worldofstuart.excellentcontent.com/grid/gw1.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Grid Wars is one of those games that never made is secret that it is basically a clone. It's a clone of Geometry Wars. Nearly every aspect right down to the name is similar to Grid Wars. It's so good and so close to Grid Wars that it eventually led to it being taken down, but no fear, it's still available, along with it's sequel, Grid Wars 2. It's basically your fix of Geometry Wars for free.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://gridwars2.gooofull.com/" target="_blank">Download (Grid Wars 1)</a>
[img]http://gbatemp.net/images/download.gif[/img] Download (Grid Wars 2)

Warning Forever

<a href="http://www18.big.or.jp/~hikoza/Prod/ref/ss_wf06.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]One of my personal favorites, Warning Forever is another Shmup. "*Groan*, another Shmup?" Yes, be quiet. There are a lot of free shmups for some reason. This one is pretty bare, there's not even any background music. (you have to place it yourself) However, the gameplay is addictive. You have to battle a boss repeatedly, and the boss gets STRONGER AND STRONGER until his body occupies nearly the entire screen and it's hard to get anywhere without running into him. You will spend the next two hours of your like playing it once you start.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www18.big.or.jp/~hikoza/Prod/dlcount.cgi?product=wf" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Allegiance[/size]

<a href="http://www.freeallegiance.org/screenshots/CapitalShips/BeltCapEntersAleph.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Allegiance is a game developed by Microsoft that no one played and was thus, abandoned by Microsoft. Now, it's being operated by a group of volunteers, even though it still has a low playerbase. It's an online strategy game where there are multiple faction that expand their bases and fight with other factions in order to do so. It's excellently made, and still well maintained.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[tnw=http://www.freeallegiance.org/downloads/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]The Ur-Quan Masters[/size]

<a href="http://sc2.sourceforge.net/screenshots/scale_triscan.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Ur-Quan Masters is a freeware version of the PC and 3DO game, Star Control II.The game is an Adventure game in which you are tasked to free earth by battling and making alliences with diferent races. There is also a mode where you simply battle. Suffice to say that it is actually ]improved from the original, adding quite a bit of modifications that better the game as a whole.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://sc2.sourceforge.net/downloads.php" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Chalk[/size]

<a href="http://www.konjak.org/images/chalk01.gif]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Chalk is somewhat similar to Okami, except with chalk instead of a celestial paintbrush, and with guns instead of fire demons. It's simple, yet very fun. It's gameplay approach is quite innovative, and you can define your own playstyle based on what you prefer to draw. You remove bullets by drawing circles, create them to use them as weapons, or deflect them. Your pick, but it's fun no matter what way you play it.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.konjak.org/index.php?folder=4&file=9" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Dyson[/size]

<a href="http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/9711/890675-untitled_super.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]You guys all know Eufloria, right? Of course you guys do. Well, this is what it was before it was commercially released. It used to be known as Dyson and Dyson is still online and free. It doesn't have as many features and thingies that Eufloria has, but no matter. It's still ambient and atmpospheric as ever. The procedurally generated gameplay is great.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://download.cnet.com/Dyson/3000-7483_4-10907288.html?tag=mncol;1" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Frozzd[/size]

<a href="http://www.venbrux.com/img/frozzd.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Frozzd is an excellent game. This is a line taken from a review: “If only every freeware game had this level of professional polish, then maybe there would be much fewer wars and absolutely no terrorists.” While that may be an obvious hyperbole, it's adorable characters and wintery themes make this a memorable action adventure game. A tad bit strategic, the gameply is highly refined.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.venbrux.com/games/Frozzd.zip" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Freeciv[/size]

<a href="http://games.freeciv.net/images/freeciv-screenshot-8-thumb2.png]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Freeciv, as you may have guessed, is a free game largely based on the Civilization series. It's actually more akin to Civilization II than the others. While it doesn't have the depth and polish of Civilization IV and V, it's very good for what it is. It's playable in your browser, so try it right now. There's also a game similar to it called Freecol, which wasn't included here but will be included as an honorable mention later on.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.freeciv.net/" target="_blank">Play Now</a>

[size=5]Give Up Robot 1 & 2[/size]

<a href="http://static.gamesradar.com/images/mb/GamesRadar/us/Daily/2010/05-May/13/Flash%20game%20freebie%20Give%20Up%20Robot/giveuprobotscreen2--article_image.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]The Give Up Robot series is a psychedelic series of platformers that feel sort of similar to Portal due to the fact that there is a robot voice that nags you in ways. In the game, you control a robot who uses a hook in order to get through multiple stages, sort of like puzzles. It's fun and wacky and has very creatively made levels.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://games.adultswim.com/give-up-robot-twitchy-puzzle-online-game.html" target="_blank">Play Now (Give Up Robot 1)</a>
[img]http://gbatemp.net/style_images/1/folder_post_icons/icon11.gif[/img] Play Now (Give Up Robot 2)

Marathon Trilogy

<a href="http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/20/0,1425,sz=1&i=200451,00.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]The Marathon Trilogy was developed by Bungie before they released their hit series, Halo. There are 3 games (obviously) and they are all very good, you can see that the company exhibited their ability even before they released Halo. Marathon is a very good FPS. It was originally developed for Mac and has no official Windows release, however the website has a few tools to get around that.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://trilogyrelease.bungie.org/" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Hero Core[/size]

<a href="http://www.remar.se/daniel/games/herocorezoom.gif]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Hero Core is the sequel to Hero, and developed by the creator of Iji. It's a retro inspired Adventure Shmup (YES ANOTHER F'ING SHMUP) that is greatly non-linear. Actually, with the way the worl is designed you could head straight for the final area right away although I don't know if anyone would actually want that. The gameplay is pretty easy to learn, however the difficulty is quite great, especially on hard mode. Very worth a play.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [tnw=http://www.remar.se/daniel/herocore.php" target="_blank">Download</a>

[size=5]Knytt[/size]

<a href="http://www.diygamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/KnyttStories.jpg]250[/tnw]
[P= ]Probably one of my very first free indie games, Knytt is a very simplistic and easy game. The story on the other hand is excellent and quite similar to Earthbound. The game is very atmospheric and ambient, and the backgrounds are lush and are waiting to be explored. It's also extremely adorable for some reason. There's also a mod available called Brutally Unfair Knytt, and it's much more insane than the normal one.[/P]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Download​
**NOT DONE YET WITH HONORABLE MENTIONS + USER SUBMITTED!**​<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

that's not a bug, thats a feature <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" />
jk, but thats just the system (IPB): it doesnt like custom BBcode.
I created the thumbnail tags as custom bbcode, you can use them (bbcode gets converted to html properly), but when it tries transforming them back into bbcode, it fails for some reason.
nothing can be done about this, unless we eventually upgrade, but that won't happen any time soon


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 27, 2011)

Er, is it just the maintenance or do the "most recent posts" for each section and the front page seem to be wrong?

EDIT: Ooops. NVM.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 27, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES ITS FIXED!!!


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it being worked upon? When will it be back? It's been down for quite a few hours now.

Edit: report any other bugs you find here to help us out -p1ng


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't access http://cheats.gbatemp.net, it either kicks me to the frontpage or gives a 403 error.


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I can't access http://cheats.gbatemp.net, it either kicks me to the frontpage or gives a 403 error.



Yup, I just get kicked to the front page here.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2011)

cheats.gbatemp.net should be alright now
pix and other stuff also


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> cheats.gbatemp.net should be alright now
> pix and other stuff also



pix is working now but why aren't my ava and sig showing up?


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you probably uploaded the files BEFORE we moved servers (so your files were uploaded on the old server but didnt get moved)
dont worry about it: you can either upload your pictures again, or wait until the switch is completely over, as I will copy the remaining files asap.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh okay.
I'll reupload them in a while.
Thanks for the confirmation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: The icon for the mobiles sub-forum isn't working.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 27, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I can see a couple of posts on the cheats forum have gone missing.

Late edit: Ah, and now those posts have returned, all is well.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Apr 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Yes, I can see a couple of posts on the cheats forum have gone missing.
> 
> Late edit: Ah, and now those posts have returned, all is well.


All the posts from yesterday are still missing, too.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooooh. This is pretty nice. The zooming thing with the pictures works for me again. That's awesome Costy!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 28, 2011)

It seems I cannot post new topics. I recently created one in the 360 forum, but that recent maintenance broke my topic creation abilities. In Opera, I get a disconnected from server message. I also don't have any other browsers to test if this is happening to it either.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 28, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> It seems I cannot post new topics. I recently created one in the 360 forum, but that recent maintenance broke my topic creation abilities. In Opera, I get a disconnected from server message. I also don't have any other browsers to test if this is happening to it either.


In all sections?

I can't find any wrong permissions.


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 28, 2011)

In the User Submitted News forum many of the threads are jumbled up. They aren't appearing in order of which thread was last posted to. Very annoying.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 28, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> In the User Submitted News forum many of the threads are jumbled up. They aren't appearing in order of which thread was last posted to. Very annoying.


That's not a bug, just the default sort order.
You can change it on the bottom right.


----------



## Miss Panda (Apr 28, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> mabilouz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All the other forums are already in last post first for me so I thought.........and again I say  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thank you.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 29, 2011)

@TJ
Seems it's just the user submitted reviews and guides section. I mean I'm even using another browser.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 29, 2011)

EDIT:- GBATemp Cheat Forum website fixed!


----------



## Dialexio (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if this was caused by the maintenance, but (some) images stored on pix.gbatemp.net that I delete stay on the server (and remain publicly accessible, I might add). I cannot erase or overwrite them.

*UPDATE:* It's fine for me now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 29, 2011)

not sure if this is the cause of it but site is really slow now takes up to 5-10 secs to load a thread, reply or do whatever.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 29, 2011)

Gamecube icon is broken.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 29, 2011)

When I upload an image on pix.gbatemp.net it says that its an invalid image file, though its a .gif .


----------



## Zorua (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it being worked upon? When will it be back? It's been down for quite a few hours now.

Edit: report any other bugs you find here to help us out -p1ng


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 2, 2011)

I'm having issues trying to update my Avatar.
Any known info about this?


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if this is the place to mention it, but...

Multi-quotes appear to be broken. It will only quote the last thing said on it's own. Worked yesterday, stopped working today.


----------



## KingVamp (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is the place to mention it, but...
> 
> Multi-quotes appear to be broken. It will only quote the last thing said on it's own. Worked yesterday, stopped working today.


Same issue here.


----------



## Schlupi (May 2, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Same issue here.



Yeah, it has happened to me all day too. I wonder what caused this?


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is the place to mention it, but...
> 
> Multi-quotes appear to be broken. It will only quote the last thing said on it's own. Worked yesterday, stopped working today.
> 
> ...



MultiQuote seems to work fine here.

If you mean Quotes in Quotes, I disabled that. It's normally not needed for anything. It's still a test atm, it may be re-enabled after a while.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2011)

But...I like the quote in a quote. Sometimes when other information isn't there, people get confused.


----------



## Cyan (May 2, 2011)

The quote in quote in quote is abused.

Sometime, there's even unneeded nested quotes, people hitting quote to reply to the previous poster instead of reply are just adding unrelated quotes in the nest.
I don't know if we can choose the quote limit (like 2 or 3 max, and delete the older ones).

If it's important, we can hit the "+ quote" of each posts, or keep only the important parts that you are replying from.
When I quote something, I usually delete the unrelated text (replacing by [...]), but I'm maybe the only one doing that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Like TJ_cool said, it's currently a test.


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 2, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's still possible manually though.


----------



## tj_cool (May 2, 2011)

I just re-enabled it by request of some staffers anyway.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 3, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I'm having issues trying to update my Avatar.
> Any known info about this?


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2011)

Avatar uploads are disabled.
Use http://pix.gbatemp.net/ and link it to that one.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 3, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Avatar uploads are disabled.
> Use http://pix.gbatemp.net/ and link it to that one.


So let me get this straight, you (the staff) have permanently disabled direct avatar uploads so I could use your shitty image upload service? 
Fuck off.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2011)

Trashed post said:
			
		

> _*snip_



Incorrect rude sir. There was something up with avatar uploads, and with an alternative available, it was easier to place avatar uploads on low priority. I'm sure it will get fixed eventually, but it isn't like one really has to go out of their way to upload a picture then use that link.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 3, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, I'm sorry tj is such a fuck up at not explaining it more.
He never said it was temporary so I assumed it was permanent.


----------



## tj_cool (May 3, 2011)

sigh, wow I'm sorry for not explaining it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avatar uploads caused a security problem, so they have been disabled. They MIGHT be re-enabled eventually, but that's not a sure thing.

Also, pix.gbatemp.net is just a suggestion, you can use ANY picture upload service.


----------

